# Husky 545 MK2 Vs. 550 XP MK2  Any real difference



## jeffoc (May 15, 2020)

I haven't posted here forever but always search when I need some good advice. My wood operation has been running along just fine the last few years. 
But my old 290 Farm Boss finally gave up. I run it hard cutting mostly black walnut with a 16 in bar and I think I over heated it. 
So to the point, as far as the two Husky saws above go everything I can find says they are basically the same. But the 550 has about .5 hp more than the non pro saw. I like the idea of having a pro saw but is it worth paying $70 dollars more. 
Any drawbacks that people have had with either one. Thanks for all your past and future help.


----------



## ABMax24 (May 15, 2020)

I've got a 550XP mkII with a 20" bar, I really like it and it runs good, it's my one and only gas saw. I cut mostly softwood and birch, that being said I wouldn't want to drop the power of it from 4hp to the 3.6hp of the 545 mkII. Although I'm sure the 545 mkII is a good saw, and is as close to a professional series as you can get without the XP designation.

The 550 is 10% more cost, but also gives 10% more power in the exact same case with the same weight. For those reasons I'd happily choose the 550XP mkII again.

The other option is the original 550xp if you can get your hands on one, they are between the 550 mkII and 545 mkII in both price and power and are lighter than both. I'm just not sure if there is inventory of them left, although Husqvarna still lists them on their website.


----------



## jeffoc (May 15, 2020)

Thanks. I was thinking about the 16" bar. Mainly because I'll be cutting hardwood. With that and the extra hp I'm leaning hard in the direction of the 550.


----------



## ABMax24 (May 15, 2020)

You won't be disappointed with a 550. It's the fastest turning engine husqvarna puts in a saw, it moves a lot of wood for a 50cc saw.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (May 15, 2020)

ABMax24 said:


> You won't be disappointed with a 550. It's the fastest turning engine husqvarna puts in a saw, it moves a lot of wood for a 50cc saw.



curious, do you know what they turn, on average, out of the wood?  I have my ported 346XP tuned to 14,400 - 15,000 or so.  I also run a larger 8 pin rim sprocket too, so it really moves the chain compared to when it was stock.  I ran a stock 550XP (soon after they came out) years ago my buddy bought and it really wasn't a match for my ported 346XP.


----------



## jeffoc (May 15, 2020)

JRHAWK9 said:


> curious, do you know what they turn, on average, out of the wood?  I have my ported 346XP tuned to 14,400 - 15,000 or so.  I also run a larger 8 pin rim sprocket too, so it really moves the chain compared to when it was stock.  I ran a stock 550XP (soon after they came out) years ago my buddy bought and it really wasn't a match for my ported 346XP.


I believe the 550 XP MK2 runs around 10,200 RPM and the 545 runs about 500 slower according to the Husky website. Well really going by what I remember reading on the website a couple days ago.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (May 15, 2020)

jeffoc said:


> I believe the 550 XP MK2 runs around 10,200 RPM and the 545 runs about 500 slower according to the Husky website. Well really going by what I remember reading on the website a couple days ago.



That's got to be in the cut or peak TQ RPM or something.  I'm sure they don't run that slow out of the cut.  I'm referring to the tuned RPM....holding it WOT under no load.  The point at which is starts to 4 stroke, which is the natural rev limiter of a saw dialed in with AFR, or in the 550XP's case, set by the factory.  I'm guessing it's got to be somewhere in the 14K area.....?


----------



## jeffoc (May 15, 2020)

That was the only info I saw. Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## ABMax24 (May 15, 2020)

JRHAWK9 said:


> That's got to be in the cut or peak TQ RPM or something.  I'm sure they don't run that slow out of the cut.  I'm referring to the tuned RPM....holding it WOT under no load.  The point at which is starts to 4 stroke, which is the natural rev limiter of a saw dialed in with AFR, or in the 550XP's case, set by the factory.  I'm guessing it's got to be somewhere in the 14K area.....?


 10,200 is the peak power rpm, I believe the rev limit is in the 14k area IIRC from the manual.

Your saw and a 550xp share essentially the same motor, I believe the coil, and transfer ports in the cylinder are different, I believe the 550xp also has crank stuffers.


----------

